# Il parto della vergine



## bibiga

*Il parto della vergine*

Hello everyone!
Dovrei tradurre questo come titolo di un libro molto introspettivo che parla di astrofisica e spiritualità.
Nel libro, l'autrice riconduce ogni fenomeno scientifico all'esperienza spirituale.
Non saprei proprio come rendere il titolo al meglio perché "The Virgin's delivery" non mi piace proprio.
Any ideas???
Grazie



> *Scrivi la frase anche nel thread, non solo nel titolo, grazie.*


----------



## tsoapm

Hi,

So what do _parto_ and _vergine_ mean, in context?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

tsoapm said:


> Hi,
> 
> So what do _parto_ and _vergine_ mean, in context?


You took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## bibiga

Thing is..I have no idea. As I said this book is all about spirituality and science. My guess is that the author wants to emphasize that all matter originates from the virgin Mary.
But this is only a guess. Imagining that everything can be associated to God, any ideas on how to translate it?


----------



## tsoapm

If the title has nothing to do with the content, I suppose you can just pick some words at random… 

How does _The Labour of the Virgin_ grab you?


----------



## bibiga

mmm...not bad..but why not "The Virgin's Labour"?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bibiga said:


> Thing is..I have no idea


E allora chi dovrebbe saperlo, se non tu?


----------



## bibiga

E' un libro complicatissimo, che a mio avviso vuole dire poco..ma certo non posso dirlo all'autrice..no? Le chiesi del titolo e la sua risposta fu: "la vergine ha partorito il mondo, la scienza, la vita, lo spirito". Ma che risposta è?

Dal libro:

*La Vergine sta partorendo concludendo la Gestazione Cosmica e svelando l’Universo Bambino.
E’ la dissoluzione del “velo” – il campo elettromagnetico – che circonda la Terra e nasconde gli infiniti mondi intelligenti.
Il Parto è una mutazione nucleare naturale che dona prosperità e si spiega riconoscendo la risorsa infinita, la Vita, che sgorga dalla Sorgente: il cuore cristallino al centro della Terra.*
*
*
Ci capite qualcosa?


----------



## tsoapm

bibiga said:


> Ma che risposta è?


Classica risposta da cliente, direi…





bibiga said:


> Ci capite qualcosa?


I’m glad to say I don’t.  A case where more context only sends you deeper into the impenetrable abyss. However, I must say, with the two terms you want both in it, I think that quote should have been provided right at the start.





bibiga said:


> why not "The Virgin's Labour"?


Just sounds a bit more formal. The choice of genitive construction in English is frequently just that a choice.


----------



## bibiga

tsoapm said:


> I’m glad to say I don’t.  A case where more context only sends you deeper into the impenetrable abyss.



Esatto!! Will take the labour of the virgin into account, it being my only option, but if you can come up with something that wows me more, then please do...I feel that i've bitten off more than i can chew...

Aiuto!


----------



## tsoapm

_The Mountain Gives Birth to the *Cos*mouse_? 

(edited)


----------



## bibiga

Hahahaha...I can see your point but in theory the Virgin's labour actually creates the cosmos...or at least that's what the author wants to convey...


----------



## anglomania1

Shouldn't it be the "Virgin's birth", rather than labour? 
Or even the "Virgin birth"?
I mean, they are two very distinct things!


----------



## bibiga

No..because the Virgin's birth means she is being born, whereas, the author hereby means that the Virgin is actually giving birth...


----------



## anglomania1

bibiga said:


> No..because the Virgin's birth means she is being born, whereas, the author hereby means that the Virgin is actually giving birth...


Hi there, 
I did wonder! That's why I put in the option of the "virgin birth" too (without apostrophe). As in the Virgin birth of Jesus.


----------



## tsoapm

There the emphasis is on Jesus, however. Here, no.


----------



## anglomania1

tsoapm said:


> There the emphasis is on Jesus, however. Here, no.


True, but if it's for a title, it could be "A Virgin birth" instead of "the".
Virgin birth is not only for Jesus - see here
It's just that labour could be confused with a different and non-gynaecological meaning, like the labours of Hercules.
Boh! This is a tough one!


----------



## tsoapm

bibiga said:


> Il parto della vergine





anglomania1 said:


> it could be "A Virgin birth" instead of "the"


I guess the definite article is meant to be important. This isn’t any old birth, but the birth of the cosmos, apparently.


----------



## bibiga

tsoapm said:


> This isn’t any old birth, but the birth of the cosmos, apparently


 Esatto!


anglomania1 said:


> This is a tough one!


Yes..it's a toughie! And if the title is absurd, imagine the book..
Thank you for trying... ( all of you)


----------



## anglomania1

tsoapm said:


> I guess the definite article is meant to be important. This isn’t any old birth, but the birth of the cosmos, apparently.


I think that's the problem, if you put the definite article it refers to Jesus!



Yes..it's a toughie! And if the title is absurd, imagine the book..
Thank you for trying... ( all of you)[/QUOTE]
 I can imgaine - poor you!!


----------



## tsoapm

anglomania1 said:


> if you put the definite article it refers to Jesus!


With ‘birth’.





anglomania1 said:


> labour could be confused with a different and non-gynaecological meaning


With ‘labour’, on the other hand, the cultural suggestion of ‘virgin birth’ is still there, but without the established collocation of the-birth-of-Jesus-from-the-womb-of-a-virgin.


----------



## anglomania1

tsoapm said:


> With ‘birth’.With ‘labour’, on the other hand, the cultural suggestion of ‘virgin birth’ is still there, but without the established collocation of the-birth-of-Jesus-from-the-womb-of-a-virgin.


I think the problem here is more the Virgin than the words birth or labour. You think  of the virgin, you think of Jesus! I mean, she's not exactly famous for having given birth to the universe!
I see the problem here, so maybe "labour" is the best option (though it niggles me a bit, having given birth 3 times!!)


----------



## bibiga

anglomania1 said:


> I see the problem here, so maybe "labour" is the best option (though it niggles me a bit, having given birth 3 times!


Have you tried with an epidural? 
So..summing up..the best option for now is: The labour of the Virgin?


----------



## anglomania1

bibiga said:


> Have you tried with an epidural?
> So..summing up..the best option for now is: The labour of the Virgin?


No, it wasn't  a free option here at the time!!
Yes, I suppose it is the best option
Unless you want to translate the author's explanation "la vergine ha partorito il mondo, la scienza, la vita, lo spirito"!


----------



## bibiga

O "La vergine ha partorito il cosmo..."
How about "The Virgin gives birth to the cosmos"?


----------



## anglomania1

bibiga said:


> O "La vergine ha partorito il cosmo..."
> How about "The Virgin gives birth to the cosmos"?


Yes, if you think that will be fine with the author. 
Does it need to be in the past tense? The virgin gave birth to the cosmos?
It works for me


----------



## bibiga

I will ask her. Will keep you all posted. Thanks


----------



## You little ripper!

There are a few Google hits for The Virgin Birth of the Cosmos. I haven't checked to see whether there's a relationship, however. It could be something completely different, but it could still work as a title.


----------



## bibiga

No relationship apparently...but thanks for the tip


----------



## anglomania1

Well its seems to talk about 2 different virgin births: Christians believe in the virgin birth of jesus while materialists believe in the virgin birth of the cosmos!
Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## bibiga

The weird thing is that I thought that virgins could not give birth...


----------



## anglomania1

bibiga said:


> The weird thing is that I thought that virgins could not give birth...


That depends on what you believe - and that's a whole new discussion!!
I think it's not so much they can't give birth, but that it should be impossible for them to get pregnant!


----------



## You little ripper!

bibiga said:


> The weird thing is that I thought that virgins could not give birth...



Apparently in those days (don't shoot the messenger ) any woman not married who fell pregnant was considered a "virgin". I presume it was to save face.



anglomania1 said:


> Looks pretty good to me!


Yes, I think it would still work as a title.


----------



## bibiga

You little ripper! said:


> Apparently in those days (don't kill the messenger ) any woman not married who fell pregnant was considered a "virgin".



Then I guess i am still a virgin then....


----------



## You little ripper!

bibiga said:


> Then I guess i am still a virgin then....


That would be virgin' on the ridiculous!!!


----------



## anglomania1

You little ripper! said:


> That would be virgin' on the ridiculous!!!


Terrible


----------



## You little ripper!

anglomania1 said:


> Terrible


I know!


----------



## barking fellows

Secondo me non sarebbe male usare gli stessi termini che usa la Bibbia, quindi THE VIRGIN BIRTH e' perfetto.
LABOUR sicuramente no perche' significa travaglio, non parto, quindi ha a che fare piu' col patire che col generare


----------



## tsoapm

‘Labour’ is the work of childbirth, not the suffering per se. If it meant that, ‘labour pains’ would be a tautology. Since the subject isn’t biblical, I’d tend towards avoiding biblical and Christian terms deliberately.


----------



## Bluenoric

I agree with barking fellows: The Virgin Birth. The author kept it simple in the title, so why should the English version be more specific?


----------



## barking fellows

I didn't mean to say that LABOUR means "suffering in itself". It is obviously related to childbirth, but it means TRAVAGLIO, DOGLIE (in Italian as well we have DOGLIE DEL PARTO, which is no tautology - it simply clarifies what the pains are due to). All these are the pains one may suffer before giving birth. I believe they are not related to the title of the book we're trying to translate, which instead is about generating in itself: PARTO


----------



## london calling

I was thinking along the lines of something miraculous : the birth of the cosmos and the virgin birth may both be considered miracles by the author.


----------



## bicontinental

I like _*The Virgin Birth*,_ if you want to stay close to the original title. 



bibiga said:


> Le chiesi del titolo e la sua risposta fu: "la vergine ha partorito il mondo, la scienza, la vita, lo spirito".



Or how about *Born of a Virgin.
*
Bic.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*NOTA:*

Questo thread si è trasformato in una gara di creatività, anche dovuta all'originale senza significato, ma ciò non rientra tra gli scopi del forum (WR si occupa di traduzioni, non di brainstorming)

Grazie


----------



## bibiga

Grazie a tutti per il prezioso aiuto/thank you all for your precious help


----------

